# احد منكم زار محلات ريال البركة (كل شيء بريال)



## عايزة اتجوز (26 سبتمبر 2010)

جيراني يمدحون محلات ريال البركة (كل شيء بريال) يقولون عندهم بضاعة ممتازة وشفت معهم عينات بس انا ودي اسألكم ... احد منكم زار المحلات هذي ويعطينا انطباعه عنها ... ​


----------



## العسل كله (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: احد منكم زار محلات ريال البركة (كل شيء بريال)*

ما بعد رحت له لكن سمعت ناس تروح له....


----------

